# question about age?



## severus394 (Apr 27, 2009)

so i know i cant become a cop till im 21 and im only 18 now so i was wondering if there is anything i can do in the meantime till then? like volunteer or intern? or is there any jobs i can do at 18, specifically state cop jobs. thanks


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

JOIN THE military


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

or get a degree! Your best bet would be to do both if you really want to be a cop.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Plus One to all of the above. Dispatch is a great way to get your foot in the door and it also kinda seasons you for a potential job in LE.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I intern now, but the value in it is you casn familarize yourself with the department your working for,making contacts and getting reccomendations. Really can't see it helping me get on anywhere. I'm finishing up my degree at Northeastern and looking to join the marines after I graduate.


----------



## toneil100 (Oct 5, 2008)

I agree re: joining the military and getting a degree. You will be a significant disadvantage trying to get on the job without the veteran's preference points, plus you will benefit personally from the experience.

Believe it or not, dispatching jobs are pretty hard to come by these days.


----------



## GreenMachine (Mar 26, 2007)

Become a constable and put lots of lights and cool gadgets on your car until you get a cruiser.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

severus394 said:


> so i know i cant become a cop till im 21 and im only 18 now so i was wondering if there is anything i can do in the meantime till then? like volunteer or intern? or is there any jobs i can do at 18, specifically state cop jobs. thanks


Serverus,

I'm not sure about the details of the program, but I know the Mass. State Police has an excellent Auxiliary program. They attend a similar academy, except there is absolutely no PT. Furthermore, most Auxiliaries are forced to where an altered uniform from the Full-Time Officers....Not true with the State Police Auxiliary.... THe only difference in uniform is that the Auxiliaries are not issued hats..... If you see a Trooper around with no hat, then they are most like Auxiliary State Troopers. They are there to serve, and recruit. Feel free to approach any Auxiliary Troopers you see, they will be better able to answer questions about the program than I can.

Also, its an excellent stepping stone into the department. After 2 Years of service of an Auxiliary Trooper, if you are able to take the test, you are given preference over non-Auxiliaries.....Similar to the Veterans preference with the Civil Service test.

Any other questions about the program feel free to ask...I will do my best to answer them, or as I said above....try to identify an Auxiliary Trooper on the road.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

The best way, IMO, to get connections outside of interning or actually working hands on at an actual agency is to simply go for an associates degree, which by the time you're 21 in 3 years, may very well be a base requirement anyway. Many associate level course instructors will be officers and through assingnments they'll get to know your work ethic, writing skills, etc. Not only that, but it's a great way to feel out the different departments in your area and will allow you to keep an ear to the ground for part-time and non-civil service LE job oppurtunites.

With all that said, within civil service, vet preference is king. You really want to get on? Sign up to wear camoflage.


----------

